# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Проблема с выгрузкой данных из облака

## poof

Пытаюсь загрузить данные из облака 1cfresh, но на толстом клиенте (БП базовая) при загрузке данных из сервиса выскакивает то, что вы видите на скриншоте. Версии конфигурации облака и толстого клиента одинаковые!(3.0.70.61) Вообще, в таком модальном окне на втором строчке на месте "БухгалтерияПредприятия" и "БухгалтерияПредприятияБа  овая" должны были быть по идее указаны просто версии конфигурации. Я попытался загрузить данные через внешнюю обработку "выгрузка и загрузка данных XML", но оно на 1cfresh не работает, пишет "нарушение прав доступа"(ну оно и понятно почему, потому что это облачная версия). Кто-нибудь знает альтернативные методы выгрузки и загрузки данных, или как-то можно сделать так, чтобы это модальное окно не вылезало?
Безымянный.jpg <- нажмите чтобы увидеть нормальный размер

----------


## Креолка

У меня почти такая же ошибка при загрузке базы из data_dump.zip
Релиз платформы 8.3.18.1363, релиз конфигурации 3.0.91.36



Подскажите, как решить проблему?

----------


## Креолка

Сообщения дублируются почему-то

----------


## alexandr_ll

> У меня почти такая же ошибка при загрузке базы из data_dump.zip
> Релиз платформы 8.3.18.1363, релиз конфигурации 3.0.91.36
> 
> 
> 
> Подскажите, как решить проблему?


В сообщении же ясно написано, что в облаке конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия (проф), а вы хотите загрузить в базовую.

----------


## Креолка

> В сообщении же ясно написано, что в облаке конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия (проф), а вы хотите загрузить в базовую.


У меня на компе установлена базовая бухгалтерия и мне нужно было эту базу из облака перенести к себе на комп - получается я этого сделать не смогу?
Какие есть варианты выхода?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> У меня на компе установлена базовая бухгалтерия и мне нужно было эту базу из облака перенести к себе на комп - получается я этого сделать не смогу?
> Какие есть варианты выхода?


Установить платформу и чистую базу версии ПРОФ, загрузить данные. Сделать даунгрейд на базовую.
https://q1i.ru/1c-prof-v-base.html#:...0%BB%201Cv8.cf

----------


## Креолка

> Установить платформу и чистую базу версии ПРОФ, загрузить данные. Сделать даунгрейд на базовую.


Попробовала на своем ноуте установить чистую базу версии ПРОФ - при запуске выходит сообщение, что не обнаружена лицензия.
Ставить взломанную версию ради одной базы на на ноут с честно купленной лицензионной 1с совсем не хочется, но мысль я вашу поняла, спасибо. CF от базовой версии же выгрузила на флешку.
Осталось найти, где можно будет запустить ПРОФ.

----------

